# Water on the floor, not in the fishroom, rant



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The kitchen. The freezer was 40 degrees F and rising and the ice was melting and dripping out. So I got my exercise moving everything from fridge and freezer in with my frozen brine shrimp and bloodworm in the old fridge in the basement. No point to this post except to whine. I finally got room to set up 4 55s and now I don't have time. 

Oh, Anyone buy a new fridge/freezer lately? Do you like it? Where did you go?

This is the second failure of a fridge built in 2000, the basement fridge that is 20 years old is fine. 

All this energy efficient hype is counter-productive. We weren't the only ones to buy a new fridge and have the electric bill go up because we kept the old one running, too. Did you here the latest eco-guilt? The new "energy-efficient" appliance you buy to save the earth took more energy to make than the old one used in its entire lifespan even if you didn't replace it.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> The kitchen. The freezer was 40 degrees F and rising and the ice was melting and dripping out. So I got my exercise moving everything from fridge and freezer in with my frozen brine shrimp and bloodworm in the old fridge in the basement.


Whine, Whine, Whine :evil: :evil: :evil: :console::console::console:




emc7 said:


> Oh, Anyone buy a new fridge/freezer lately? Do you like it? Where did you go?


Kenmore Elite - Have had it for three years and no problems whatsoever.


TR


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Sears is a good place to start for refrigerators.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I learned the hard way not to buy Kenmore brand appliances...

When I bought my house two years ago I need to buy appliances. I did my research and was all set to buy Whirlpool Gold stuff. When I got to the appliance store that the builder recommended, I ended up buying Maytag stuff (except washer / dryer) because it saved me like 30%.

When I got the Maytag side-by-side refrigerator delivered, I learned of a cool feature. In most refrigerators, the water filter cartridge is on the bottom, so you have to lie on the floor to change it. In the Maytag, it is located in the top of the fridge side making it easy to change.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

At best buy, if you go they have their new Electro powered stuff. Man it's really expensive, but a must see, their stoves/fridges/microwaves, some cutting edge technology, just cool to see...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Shoot, my parents had the same fridge for ten years, and then they bought another one in '04 and have had zero problems with it.


----------



## fishidjit (Jul 20, 2008)

Sub Zero is nice.A couple of extra bucks;but worth it.Kitchen Aid also.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

KitchenAid is just a Whirlpool with a bunch of decals on it, unless you go to the architectural series.

My parents did a kitchen renovation a few years back, went very high-end and got Sub-Zero fridge and Wolf cooking appliances. They're absolutely gorgeous. Sub-Zero is the way to go if you want a built in. Make sure and find a good mechanic. They need to be serviced about once a year.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

we went with the frigidaire gallery series for the fridge and gas stove. only been 1.5 years, but never had a problem. it also has the PUR filter cartridge in the top RH corner of the fridge. it even has a light that tells you when to change the filter.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> They need to be serviced about once a year


 that's the rub. I guess its across the board. I read most new appliances need something every 2-4 years. That fits with the fridge dying twice in 7 years. It just sucks. I really didn't enjoy a freezer full of sopping wet thawed food, mushy cardboard boxes and liquid ice cream and a puddle of water on the kitchen floor. If this happened when we were away, there could have been real damage. We got an Amana from HHGregg mainly because it was what the had in stock for next day delivery.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

we've had mine for 15 or 16 years no problems....ever. and a deep freezer that's the same age....i can try and find out the brands.
EDIT:a GE Profile, and a Whirlpool EH100F chest freezer. neither have ever been serviced, never had a single breakdown, and the only problem is 2 years ago, the ice-maker broke, but it's cheap enough to fill the dispenser with bags of ice


----------

